# Frank Evans



## RubberTree (23 Aug 2015)

Frank Evans has passed away after a brave battle with gastric cancer. Funeral details, as well as a blog chronicling his fight can be found at the link below. 
RIP 

RT
https://taskforcefrank.wordpress.com/2015/08/22/preliminary-funeral-details/


----------



## Cansky (23 Aug 2015)

Although I didn't know Frank well, I did know his wife Sandi.  May she and Connor find peace in the support they are recieving during these diffucult days.  Frank was also at one time in the artillery I didn't know he was RCR.


----------



## Swingline1984 (24 Aug 2015)

Frank was RCHA and RCCS, not RCR (although he did serve with them as a Lineman at one point).


----------



## RubberTree (24 Aug 2015)

1984 said:
			
		

> Frank was RCHA and RCCS, not RCR (although he did serve with them as a Lineman at one point).


My apologies.


----------



## RubberTree (24 Aug 2015)

And a link to the obituary and guest book. 
http://beechwood.permavita.com/site/WarrantOfficerFrancisEvansCD.html


----------



## 211RadOp (25 Aug 2015)

The Service for WO Frank Evans will be at the National Military Cemetery (Beechwood) on 03 Sept 2015, with official timings as follows;

1000 – Private Family Viewing (Hall of Colours)
1100 – Public Viewing (Hall of Colours)
1300 – Service (Sacred Space)
1400 – Internment (Section 103)
1430 – 1630 Reception


----------

